

CommaFeed - Simple, bloat-free, opensource RSS reader - Numberwang
http://www.commafeed.com/
Google Reader inspired self-hosted RSS reader, based on JAX-RS, Wicket and AngularJS.
https://github.com/Athou/commafeed
======
daedalus2027
Hi, you are claiming that is open source, where can we find the source code? I
could find on the website and I'm not talking of the page source... Thanks

~~~
Numberwang
<https://github.com/Athou/commafeed>

------
mtgx
Does it have a strong enough back-end? Newsblur is an open-source "clone" of
Reader, too, but last I checked (around the Reader migration) it barely
worked.

